# تأملات فى سفر التكوين الأصحاح الرابع عشر



## fikry (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*تأملات فى سفر التكوين الأصحاح الرابع عشر*
*
1 وَحَدَثَ فِي أَيَّامِ أَمْرَافَلَ مَلِكِ شِنْعَارَ، وَأَرْيُوكَ مَلِكِ أَلاَّسَارَ، وَكَدَرْلَعَوْمَرَ مَلِكِ عِيلاَمَ، وَتِدْعَالَ مَلِكِ جُويِيمَ،	1 And it came to pass in the days of Amraphel king of Shinar, Arioch king of Ellasar, Chedorlaomer king of Elam, and Tidal king of nations; 



2 أَنَّ هؤُلاَءِ صَنَعُوا حَرْبًا مَعَ بَارَعَ مَلِكِ سَدُومَ، وَبِرْشَاعَ مَلِكِ عَمُورَةَ، وَشِنْآبَ مَلِكِ أَدْمَةَ، وَشِمْئِيبَرَ مَلِكِ صَبُويِيمَ، وَمَلِكِ بَالَعَ الَّتِي هِيَ صُوغَرُ.	2 That these made war with Bera king of Sodom, and with Birsha king of Gomorrah, Shinab king of Admah, and Shemeber king of Zeboiim, and the king of Bela, which is Zoar.

3 جَمِيعُ هؤُلاَءِ اجْتَمَعُوا مُتَعَاهِدِينَ إِلَى عُمْقِ السِّدِّيمِ الَّذِي هُوَ بَحْرُ الْمِلْحِ.	3 All these were joined together in the vale of Siddim, which is the salt sea.

4 اِثْنَتَيْ عَشَرَةَ سَنَةً اسْتُعْبِدُوا لِكَدَرْلَعَوْمَرَ، وَالسَّنَةَ الثَّالِثَةَ عَشَرَةَ عَصَوْا عَلَيْهِ.	4 Twelve years they served Chedorlaomer, and in the thirteenth year they rebelled.

5 وَفِي السَّنَةِ الرَّابِعَةَ عَشَرْةَ أَتَى كَدَرْلَعَوْمَرُ وَالْمُلُوكُ الَّذِينَ مَعَهُ وَضَرَبُوا الرَّفَائِيِّينَ فِي عَشْتَارُوثَ قَرْنَايِمَ، وَالزُّوزِيِّينَ فِي هَامَ، وَالإِيمِيِّينَ فِي شَوَى قَرْيَتَايِمَ،	5 And in the fourteenth year came Chedorlaomer, and the kings that were with him, and smote the Rephaim in Ashteroth Karnaim, and the Zuzims in Ham, and the Emins in Shaveh Kiriathaim,

6 وَالْحُورِيِّينَ فِي جَبَلِهِمْ سَعِيرَ إِلَى بُطْمَةِ فَارَانَ الَّتِي عِنْدَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ.	6 And the Horites in their mount Seir, unto Elparan, which is by the wilderness.

7 ثُمَّ رَجَعُوا وَجَاءُوا إِلَى عَيْنِ مِشْفَاطَ الَّتِي هِيَ قَادِشُ. وَضَرَبُوا كُلَّ بِلاَدِ الْعَمَالِقَةِ، وَأَيْضًا الأَمُورِيِّينَ السَّاكِنِينَ فِي حَصُّونَ تَامَارَ.	7 And they returned, and came to Enmishpat, which is Kadesh, and smote all the country of the Amalekites, and also the Amorites, that dwelt in Hazezontamar.

8 فَخَرَجَ مَلِكُ سَدُومَ، وَمَلِكُ عَمُورَةَ، وَمَلِكُ أَدْمَةَ، وَمَلِكُ صَبُويِيمَ، وَمَلِكُ بَالَعَ، الَّتِي هِيَ صُوغَرُ، وَنَظَمُوا حَرْبًا مَعَهُمْ فِي عُمْقِ السِّدِّيمِ.	8 And there went out the king of Sodom, and the king of Gomorrah, and the king of Admah, and the king of Zeboiim, and the king of Bela (the same is Zoar and they joined battle with them in the vale of Siddim;

9 مَعَ كَدَرْلَعَوْمَرَ مَلِكِ عِيلاَمَ، وَتِدْعَالَ مَلِكِ جُويِيمَ، وَأَمْرَافَلَ مَلِكِ شِنْعَارَ، وَأَرْيُوكَ مَلِكِ أَلاَّسَارَ. أَرْبَعَةُ مُلُوكٍ مَعَ خَمْسَةٍ.	9 With Chedorlaomer the king of Elam, and with Tidal king of nations, and Amraphel king of Shinar, and Arioch king of Ellasar; four kings with five.

10 وَعُمْقُ السِّدِّيمِ كَانَ فِيهِ آبَارُ حُمَرٍ كَثِيرَةٌ. فَهَرَبَ مَلِكَا سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ وَسَقَطَا هُنَاكَ، وَالْبَاقُونَ هَرَبُوا إِلَى الْجَبَلِ.	10 And the vale of Siddim was full of slime pits; and the kings of Sodom and Gomorrah fled, and fell there; and they that remained fled to the mountain.

11 فَأَخَذُوا جَمِيعَ أَمْلاَكِ سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ وَجَمِيعَ أَطْعِمَتِهِمْ وَمَضَوْا.	11 And they took all the goods of Sodom and Gomorrah, and all their victuals, and went their way.

12 وَأَخَذُوا لُوطاً ابْنَ أَخِي أَبْرَامَ وَأَمْلاَكَهُ وَمَضَوْا، إِذْ كَانَ سَاكِنًا فِي سَدُومَ.	12 And they took Lot, Abram's brother's son, who dwelt in Sodom, and his goods, and departed.

13 فَأَتَى مَنْ نَجَا وَأَخْبَرَ أَبْرَامَ الْعِبْرَانِيَّ. وَكَانَ سَاكِنًا عِنْدَ بَلُّوطَاتِ مَمْرَا الأَمُورِيِّ، أَخِي أَشْكُولَ وَأَخِي عَانِرَ. وَكَانُوا أَصْحَابَ عَهْدٍ مَعَ أَبْرَامَ.	13 And there came one that had escaped, and told Abram the Hebrew; for he dwelt in the plain of Mamre the Amorite, brother of Eshcol, and brother of Aner: and these were confederate with Abram. 



14 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَبْرَامُ، أَنَّ أَخَاهُ سُبِيَ جَرَّ غِلْمَانَهُ الْمُتَمَرِّنِينَ، وِلْدَانَ بَيْتِهِ، ثَلاَثَ مِئَةٍ وَثَمَانِيَةَ عَشَرَ، وَتَبِعَهُمْ إِلَى دَانَ.	14 And when Abram heard that his brother was taken captive, he armed his trained servants, born in his own house, three hundred and eighteen, and pursued them unto Dan.

15 وَانْقَسَمَ عَلَيْهِمْ لَيْلاً هُوَ وَعَبِيدُهُ فَكَسَّرَهُمْ وَتَبِعَهُمْ إِلَى حُوبَةَ الَّتِي عَنْ شَمَالِ دِمَشْقَ.	15 And he divided himself against them, he and his servants, by night, and smote them, and pursued them unto Hobah, which is on the left hand of Damascus.

16 وَاسْتَرْجَعَ كُلَّ الأَمْلاَكِ، وَاسْتَرْجَعَ لُوطاً أَخَاهُ أَيْضًا وَأَمْلاَكَهُ، وَالنِّسَاءَ أَيْضًا وَالشَّعْبَ.	16 And he brought back all the goods, and also brought again his brother Lot, and his goods, and the women also, and the people.

17 فَخَرَجَ مَلِكُ سَدُومَ لاسْتِقْبَالِهِ، بَعْدَ رُجُوعِهِ مِنْ كَسْرَةِ كَدَرْلَعَوْمَرَ وَالْمُلُوكِ الَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِلَى عُمْقِ شَوَى، الَّذِي هُوَ عُمْقُ الْمَلِكِ.	17 And the king of Sodom went out to meet him after his return from the slaughter of Chedorlaomer, and of the kings that were with him, at the valley of Shaveh, which is the king's dale. 



18 وَمَلْكِي صَادِقُ، مَلِكُ شَالِيمَ، أَخْرَجَ خُبْزًا وَخَمْرًا. وَكَانَ كَاهِنًا ِللهِ الْعَلِيِّ.	18 And Melchizedek king of Salem brought forth bread and wine: and he was the priest of the most high God.

19 وَبَارَكَهُ وَقَالَ: «مُبَارَكٌ أَبْرَامُ مِنَ اللهِ الْعَلِيِّ مَالِكِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ،	19 And he blessed him, and said, Blessed be Abram of the most high God, possessor of heaven and earth:

20 وَمُبَارَكٌ اللهُ الْعَلِيُّ الَّذِي أَسْلَمَ أَعْدَاءَكَ فِي يَدِكَ». فَأَعْطَاهُ عُشْرًا مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.	20 And blessed be the most high God, which hath delivered thine enemies into thy hand. And he gave him tithes of all.

21 وَقَالَ مَلِكُ سَدُومَ لأَبْرَامَ: «أَعْطِنِي النُّفُوسَ، وَأَمَّا الأَمْلاَكَ فَخُذْهَا لِنَفْسِكَ».	21 And the king of Sodom said unto Abram, Give me the persons, and take the goods to thyself. 



22 فَقَالَ أَبْرَامُ لِمَلِكِ سَدُومَ: «رَفَعْتُ يَدِي إِلَى الرَّبِّ الإِلهِ الْعَلِيِّ مَالِكِ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ،	22 And Abram said to the king of Sodom, I have lift up mine hand unto the LORD, the most high God, the possessor of heaven and earth,

23 لاَ آخُذَنَّ لاَ خَيْطًا وَلاَ شِرَاكَ نَعْل وَلاَ مِنْ كُلِّ مَا هُوَ لَكَ، فَلاَ تَقُولُ: أَنَا أَغْنَيْتُ أَبْرَامَ. 	23 That I will not take from a thread even to a shoelatchet, and that I will not take any thing that is thine, lest thou shouldest say, I have made Abram rich:

24 لَيْسَ لِي غَيْرَ الَّذِي أَكَلَهُ الْغِلْمَانُ، وَأَمَّا نَصِيبُ الرِّجَالِ الَّذِينَ ذَهَبُوا مَعِي: عَانِرَ وَأَشْكُولَ وَمَمْرَا، فَهُمْ يَأْخُذُونَ نَصِيبَهُمْ».	24 Save only that which the young men have eaten, and the portion of the men which went with me, Aner, Eshcol, and Mamre; let them take their portio*

*مقدمة*
*الحقيقة هذا الأصحاح غنى جدا بالأحداث والأماكن والشخصيات ويتطلب ان نقرأه بتركيز. 
فبعد ما راينا نزول أبرام لأرض مصر وإنحداره لحياة الضعف والخطية وبعدين صعوده مرة أخرى والشىء اللطيف فى هذه القصة أن هذه القصة موجودة ومرسومة فى لوحة فى آثار بنى حسن فى إلمنيا ,وهى قصة زيارة أبراهيم لمصر فعلى بعد 150 ميل من القاهرة فى منطقة بنى حسن يوجد نقشا على أطلال مدفن قديم يرجع إلى عصر أبراهيم , يظهر فيه شريف من الجنس السامى ومعه عدد من أتباعه يبلغ عددهم حوالى 37 شخصا , يدخلهم كاتب الملك إلى حاكم المنطقة هو مشير الملك وأسمه ستراس الثانى .. ومتسجل أن هذا الشخص بيشتغل بالرعى وأسمه مسجلينه( فات أي شاه )ومعناه بالهيروغلافية الأمير أبو الرمل وأبرام كما نعرف كان أسمه الرب المكرم وربنا وعده أن نسلك يكون كرمل البحر وهنا نرى قد أيه أن حتى فكرة نسل أبرام يكون كرمل البحر أنه أطلق عليه أبو الرمل ,واللوحة دى لسه موجودة فى آثار بنى حسن فى إلمنيا, وسواء أكان هذا الرسم هو لأبراهيم أم لا , ولكن الرسم يوضح لنا شيئين هما ترحيب فراعنة مصر فى ذلك الوقت باللاجئين إليها , وثانيا : عادة أهل الشام والكنعانيين فى ذلك الوقت بالهجرة على مصر و قد تردد قصة مصرية معروفة بـ الأخوين حيث تسرد أن فرعونا مصريا أرسل جنوده ليمسكوا أمرأة جميلة , ويقتلوا زوجها . وفى متحف برلين توجد بردية تذكر أن شخصاً أخذت أمرأته وأولاده حسب جارى العادة , وأدخلوا إلى فرعون , ومن هذه الدلائل كان من الشائع أن يستولى حاكم المكان على الجميلات من النساء ويهلك بعلهن وهذا يفسر خوف أبراهيم من فرعون مصر , تعالوا نتابع الأحداث بعد ذلك.
1* حتى 12* تعالوا نشوف لوط اللى أختاربنفسه ماذا حدث له .
يقال أن أمرافل هو حمورابى صاحب الشريعة المشهورة من 2000 سنة قبل مجىء المسيح ,عيلام هى المنطفة اللى جنب بابل وناحية الفرات أو ناحية العراق والمنطقة المحيطة بها ,وبحر الملح هو البحر الميت ,وكدرلعومر كان ملك جبار وكان فارض ضرائب على كل المنطقة ومن العدد 1 حتى 12 عايز يقول لينا أن هذا الكدرلعومر ضرب عمالقة وأنه كان ذو قوة جبارة جدا وبعد ما أخضع مدن كثيرة راح رايح علشان يخضع له أيضا سدوم اللى كان عايش فيها لوط ,فخرج خمس ملوك مَلِكُ سَدُومَ، وَمَلِكُ عَمُورَةَ، وَمَلِكُ أَدْمَةَ، وَمَلِكُ صَبُويِيمَ، وَمَلِكُ بَالَعَ،وصنعوا حربا مع أربع ملوك هم كَدَرْلَعَوْمَرَ مَلِكِ عِيلاَمَ، وَتِدْعَالَ مَلِكِ جُويِيمَ، وَأَمْرَافَلَ مَلِكِ شِنْعَارَ، وَأَرْيُوكَ مَلِكِ أَلاَّسَارَ وذلك عند البحر الميت أو عمق السديم ,وأبار الحمر هى أبار الزفت أو البترول وكانت مولعه نار ,ولو ركزنا فى هذا الكلام سنجد أن الحرب التى دارت بينهم كانت بجانب حاجتين وهم الماء والنار , وهنا كدرلعومر أنتصر وأخذ لوط وكل اللى ليه وكما قلت كانت المعركة بجوار الماء والنار لأن فى المعنى الرمزى الجميل أن لوط يرمز إلى النفس البشرية وكدرلعومر يرمز إلى الشيطان الذى شد الكل الى أبار الحمر أو إلى النار!
13*وكلمة ابرام العبرانى كما قلنا من كلمة عابر ولأنه أيضا عبر ما بين النهرين ,ابرام كان ساكن فى حبرون عند بلوطات ممرا وأبرام اللى ساكن فى حياة الشركة مع الله ,وكان بجواره ثلاثة أخوة أشكول وعامر وممرا وكانوا أصحاب أبراهيم .
14*حتى 16* العجيب أن أبرام اللى هو رجل سلام الذى لم يحب أن يتشاجر مع لوط ,قام بحل المشكلة بأنه أختار ثانيا يعنى ترك لوط يختار الأول ,ونراه فجأة يتحول إلى رجل حرب جبار! و بثلثمائة وثمانية عشر يغلب مين ؟ كدرلعومر اللى غلب العمالقة!,طيب من أين أتيت بهذه القوة يا أبونا أبرام ,لو تأملنا مش حنلاقى غير حاجة واحده أنه جاب القوة دى كلها من حبرون ! ,نعم من حياة الشركة ,جابها من يهوه إله العهد ,ولو تأملنا الكتاب المقدس بيوصف الأولاد بتوعه بالمتمرنين ,وأكيد مش متمرنين على القتال لأن أبرام ماكنش بيحارب حد ولم يحارب أحد بعد هذه الحر ,ولم يكن عنده فرقة كاراتيه بيمرنها كل يوم ,طيب كانوا متمرنين على أيه؟ آه كانوا متمرنين على حاجة عجيبة جدا وسنراها فى الأصحاح 24 لما يجىء أليعازر الدمشقى ,عبد أبراهيم الذى أشتراه من دمشق وهو فى رحلته أنه كان بيقلد سيده بالضبط ,لما راح يختار زوجة لأسحق كان بيصللى ,الله يعنى أبرام علمه الصلاه بالرغم أن لعازر هذا كان وثنى ولم يكن له عهد ولم يكن يعرف شيئا عن الله ,لكن أبرام مرنهم على حياة الشركة ,نجد أن أليعازر بيقلد سيده أبرام فى كل شىء بيعمله ولورحنا للأصحاح 24 سنجد أن أليعازر الدمشقى صلى صلاه بكل ما تعنيه من الناحية اللاهوتية والشفاعية وقد صلى صلاه عجيبة جدا ,طيب من أين ؟ نعم هذا هو التمرين اللى كان أبرام بيمرنهم عليه الصلاة ,وكانوا غلمان بيته يعنى اللى أتولدوا فى بيته لأنه لم يكن له أبناء بعد وكلهم اللى أتولدوا من العبيد اللى كانوا عنده ,والحقيقة يجب أن نتأمل هنا أن أبرام بمجرد أنه سمع أن لوط أخاه سبى ,لم يقل ما هو يستاهل ,حد كان قاله يسيبنى ,حد قاله يبعد عنى ما هو كان عارف أن أنا اللى عندى البركة أو أن ربنا بيباركنى وأنا حابقى بركة وبيستمد البركة منى ,طيب خليه يتعلم بقى أنه لما يبعد عنى طيب يأخذ فوق دماغه, لكن الحقيقة أبرام لم يقل هكذا لآنه بالرغم من إعتزال أبرام عن لوط إلا أنه لم يكن هناك خصومة ولا كراهية ولا أنتقام ولا ضيق من لوط  بل كان يحمل فى قلبه محبة متدفقة ناحية لوط ,فأبرام اللى عمره ما حارب وتشاكل مع حد فلما أحس أن أخوه لوط مسبى خرج وواجه أربع ملوك من أفظع ملوك العالم القديم ,يعنى ماكنيتش المحبة دى محبة شوية عواطف ومشاعر زى المحبات الخيبانه اللى عندنا ,لأننا نعرف نحب بالمشاعر والعواطف بس ,أبرام كان عنده نوع من المحبة وهو المحبة الخادمة أو محبة بازلة أستمدها من الله لدرجة أنه كان ممكن يضع حياته من أجل لوط , أليس هذا هو عمل الخدمة وأنت يا خادم ياللى عايش فى حبرون(حياة الشركة) وليك شركة مع ربنا ألم تسمع أن كدرلعومر(الشيطان) قد سبى أخوك ورماه فى الزفت(النار) ,ايه اللى أنت عملته من أجل أخوك ؟,والحقيقة أحنا ممكن لو حد تعب منا نطبطب عليه ونجيب له شيكولاته ونزوره فى المستشفى وممكن ندمع دمعتين يعنى شوية عواطف ,لكن أيه اللى بنعمله من أجل الناس اللى كل يوم بتهلك وبتضيع مننا ورايحة تسيب ربنا وتدخل فى أسافل قاع الجحيم ,السؤال أيه اللى أنت عملته من أجلهم؟ هل أستفدت بالشركة اللى بينك وبين ربنا وقمت وأخذت قوة وصنعت خلاص ليهم ورديت السبى وخلصت المسبيين من الشيطان ,وهذه مسؤلية لا يستطيع أحد أن يشعر بها إلا الأنسان الذى يحب وبيحب صح , وتكون محبته من ربنا وتكون محبة بازله خادمة عاملة وليست محبة مشاعر وعواطف وشوية الورد والشيكولاته اللى بيتقدموا ,لكن محبة ممكن تضع حياتها وكل أمكانيتها من أجل هؤلاء المسبيين مش أنا عديت عليه بعد الكنيسة وهو مرديش ييجى حأعمله أيه زهقنا منه وقلناله تعالى وهو اللى مش عايز ييجى  ,ولكن عايز تجيبه ويبقى عندك أستعداد أنك تحط كل أمكانياتك وكل المتمرنين عندك وليس فقط هذا بل أن يكون ليك أستعداد أنك تضع حياتك من أجل هذا الأنسان المسبى , وهذا ما تحتاجه الكنيسة ناس عندهم هذا الأحساس وليس ناس بيدوروا على ذاتهم ومزاجهم وراحتهم فقط , وهنا أبرام يرمز للسيد المسيح الذى سيخلص كل البشرية التى رمزها (لوط) من الشيطان (كدرلعومر), وكل هذا عند بحر الملح والبحرهنا بيرمز للمعمودية والملح يرمز إلى عدم الفساد والمعروف أنه لكى يتم حفظ أى حاجة من الفساد بيملحوها ,و أبرام كان رمز للنصرة التى أجتازها المسيح ضد الشيطان وسلمنا سر هذه النصرة فى المعمودية  وبعد أبرام ما جاز هذه المعركة بيحدث موقف لطيف قوى بينه وبين واحد خرج لأستقباله .
17*حتى 20* وبعد ما أجتاز ابرام النصرة على كدرلعومر وراينا أنه تحرك بالأيمان من خلال الشركة التى كانت بينه وبين يهوة بعد ما ربنا طهر أيمانه ونقاه لما مر بتجربة مصر وبعد ذلك أكتسب ثقة ربنا بأنه يترك ربنا هو اللى يختارله فى موضوع تقسيم الأرض وأكتسب خبرة أيمان وتطهير وتنقية وبعد ذلك تحول هذا الأيمان إلى محبة عاملة ولذلك يقولوا الأيمان العامر بالمحبة الذى تترجم إلى خلاص وأستطاع أن يغلب العالم ولذلك يقول فى رسالة يوحنا الأولى 5: 4- 5  4لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ يَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ. وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْغَلَبَةُ الَّتِي تَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ: إِيمَانُنَا.5مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ، إِلاَّ الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ ابْنُ اللهِ؟ أذا أيمان ثم يتحول إلى أيمان عامر بالمحبة ثم يؤدى فى النهاية للغلبه على العالم , وهو راجع أستقبله ملك شاليم أو ملك أورشليم وكلمة أور تعنى مملكة أو قرية وشاليم تعنى سلام وكان فى نفس هذا الملك كاهنا لله العلى وهنا نأخذ بالنا من شيئين:-
 1- أنه كان كاهن لألوهيم وليس كاهنا ليهوه وحتى لما نطق بالبركة لأبرام لم يقل له أنت مبارك من يهوه لكن قال له مبارك من الله العلى (ايلوهيم) وعلى قد ما أحتاروا فى هذه الشخصية وكان السؤال من هو ملكى صادق هذا؟
,والحقيقة هو كان رمز جميل لشخص السيد المسيح ,وفى بعض التقاليد اليهودية  ملشي صادق أو ملكي صادق اسم سامي معناه "ملك الصدق او ملك البر" .....وله قصه جميله و تقول القصة:
لما قرب موت يارد ابن مهللئيل السادس من نسل ادم...نادي اولاده اخنوخ ومتوشالح ابن اخنوخ ولامك ابن متوشالح ونوح ابن لامك وقال لهم: أنا اعلم ان الله لا يترككم في هذا الجبل...فمن خرج منكم من هذا الجبل فيأخذ معه جسد ابينا ادم وهذه القرابين الثلاثه الذهب والمر واللبان واوصي ابنك ان يجعل جسد ادم من بعد موتك في منطقه وسط الارض، ويكرس رجلا من اولاده ليخدم هناك ويكون ناسكا كل ايام حياته، لا يتزوج ولا يهرق دما ولا يقدم قربانا من طير ولا حيوان بل خبزا وخمرا...ويكون لباسه من جلود السباع ولا يحلق شعره و يكون كاهنا لله العلي لان من هناك يكون خلاص ادم.كانت هذه اشاره ونبوه من يارد الى صلب المسيح على جبل الجلجثه لخلاص ادم وبنيه...ويقول التقليد أنه عند صلب السيد المسيح على جبل الجلجثه نزلت الدماء من جراحاته على الارض فشققت الصخور ونزلت حتى وصلت الى جسد ادم المدفون وطهرته. من يذهب الى القدس يرى ان الشقوق موجوده في صخور جبل الجلجثه، كمان ان على الجبل توجد كنيسة صغيره اسمها "كنيسه ادم او معبد ادم" فيها هيكل على اسم يوحنا المعمدان، ويقول التقليد ايضا ان ملشي صادق أتى بجمجمة ادم ووضعها هنا تحت الجلجثه.عندما اراد الله ان يفني العالم بالطوفان بسبب خطايا الناس التي كثرت وشرورهم التي زادت أمر الله نوح ان يصنع فلكا يدخله هو واولاده لينجوا من الطوفان، وتذكر نوح وصية جده يارد، فدخل الفلك هو واولاده سام وحام ويافث لمغاره الكنوز...(سميت مغاره الكنوز لانها كانت تحوي اجساد الاباء العظام)...وتباركوا من اجساد الاباء ادم وشيث وأنوش وقينان ومهللئيل ويارد ومتوشالح ولامك.وحمل نوح جسد ادم وحمل اولاده القرابين...فحمل سام الذهب وحمل حام المر وحمل يافث اللبان وخرجوا من مغاره الكنوز ووضعوها على الجبل المقدس وبدأوا يصلون ويبكون على مفارقة الفردوس وطرد جدهم ادم منه، ثم حملوا جسد ادم الى الفلك الى الطابق العلوي ووضع نوح جسد ادم على منبر من خشب في وسط الفلك وبجانبه القرابين. وكان نوح يقف كل يوم امام الله مقابل الجسد وكانت أمرأته واولاده ونساء اولاده يقفوا في الفلك من الناحية الغرب ويقولون امين يا رب، وبعد الصلاه كانوا يجلسون فتره من الزمن يتأملون جسد ادم ويتذكرون الفردوس المفقود.وبعد انتهاء الطوفان رست السفينه على جبل اراراط، وهو جبل في ولايه ارمينيا السوفيتيه شمال ايران حاليا. خرج نوح ومن معه في الفلك وتركوا جسد ادم داخل المقصوره ليكون محفوظا، عندما اقترب وقت وفاه نوح البار...دعى ابنه سام وقال له اخرج جسد ادم من السفينه والقرابين الثلاثة، الذهب والمر واللبان وخذ معك ملشي صادق وادفنوا جسده في وسط الارض، واوصى ملشي صادق ان لا يتزوج ويكون ناسكا لله كل ايام حياته لان الله اختاره ليخدم قدامه ويكون وحده كاهنا لله العلي.وبعد 40 يوما من وفاة نوح قال سام لاخوته "ابي اوصاني عند موته ان امشي في الارض حتى ابلغ البحر وابصر الاوديه والانهار ثم ارجع اليكم....وقال لفالج بن عابر اعطيني ابنك ملشي صادق ليكون لي عونا في الطريق، فأخذ سام جسد ادم سرا وحفيده ملشي صادق ورحلا. ثم ظهر لهما ملاك الرب ليهديهما الى المكان المعين لدفن جسد ادم وظلوا سائرين حتى وصلا نصف الارض واراهم الملاك المكان الذي دفنوا فيه جسد جدهم ادم فيما بعد، وكان اسم المكان الجلجله ويدعي ايضا الاقرانيون ويقال له ايضا جبل الجمجمه نسبه لوجود جسد ادم وجمجمه راسه مدفونه فيه....والعجيب ان هذا الجبل فعلا في وسط العالم تماما من الناحيه الجغرافيه...كمان تنبأ داود النبي عن صلب المسيح على هذا الجبل عندما نقرأ مزمور 74، آيه 12 التي تقول :"ملكي منذ القدم صانع الخلاص في وسط الارض"..وبعض الايقونات القبطيه القديمه نرى فيها المسيح مصلوب فوق نفس الجبل الذي دفن فيه ادم ومرسوم تحت الصليب جمجمة، كمان ان ضمن هياكل كنيسه القيامه في اورشليم هناك هيكل يسمى "كنيسه نصف الدنيا" وهو تابع للروم الارثوذوكس.وترك سام ملشي صادق ورجع الى اخوته، من هنا نفهم اذن ان ملشي صادق هو حفيد من احفاد سام...هو ملشي صادق ابن فالج ابن عابر...الخ....وسام هو ابو كل بني عابر (تكوين 10,، عدد 21). بعد ان اقام ملشي صادق فتره تعبد في الغابات المجاوره لجبل الجلجثه حيث دفن جسد جده الاول ادم، سمع به ملوك المنطقه واهلها فجاءوا له بهدايا وتقديمات كرجل الله...ورفض ملشي صادق التقدمه...فبنوا بها هيكل فوق قبر ادم...ثم بنوا مدينه سموها ساليم (اي السلام) ونصبوا ملشي صادق ملكا على المدينه فضلا عن انه كاهن الله العلي...وعرفت المدينه فيما بعد باسم اورشليم التي تعني "نور السلام".أذا ملكى صادق هذا كرس حياته لحراسة قبر آدم.
 2-وكما نعرف أن الكهنوت كان غير معروف ولذلك ذكر الكتاب المقدس كلمة أيلوهيم وكان الكهنوت فى هذا الوقت للناس اللى يعرفوا ربنا أن كبير العائلة هو كاهن العائلة يعنى أبرام كان كاهن عائلته وأسحق من بعده ويعقوب من بعده وهكذا وكلمة كاهن هنا تعنى أنه الذى يقدم الذبيحة عن العائلة بأكملها , فالأحداث اللى حصلت يقول الكتاب أن أبرام عند رجوعه خرج لستقباله ملكى صادق ملك ساليم أوشاليم ,وكلمة صادق تعنى بر وهى من كلمة صادوق التى تعنى بر وساليم يعنى سلام وأخرج خبزا وخمرا ولو تأملنا فى كلمة أخرج أن هناك شىء كان مستخبى وهو طلعه , فهو أخرج خبز وخمر وقدم لأبرام اللى راجع تعبان من الحرب ,يعنى قدم له خبز للشبع وخمر للسرور والفرح ونفتكر الآيه اللى قالها السيد المسيح فى يوحنا 8: 56 56أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ». فكانت هذه رؤية عن المسيح ولذلك يقول فى مزمور 110: 4 4أَقْسَمَ الرَّبُّ وَلَنْ يَنْدَمَ: «أَنْتَ كَاهِنٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادِقَ». لأن كهنوت المسيح اللى اسسه قائم على أساس ذبيحة الخبز والخمر وهذه الذبيحة لم تكن معروفة لأنه كان المعروف فقط تقديم الذبائح الحيوانية ,ويسترسل الكتاب المقدس ويقول وباركه وكان كاهنا لله العلى فهو لم يكن كاهنا ليهوة وكان كهنوته كهنوت عام للخليقة كلها لأن سيأتى هارون كاهنا ليهوه إله العهد أو لشعب معين أو ناس معينين ,لكن كما قلت ملكى صادق كهنوته كان كهنوت عام ,وهذا هو المعنى الجميل فى رمزه لكهنوت السيد المسيح ,اللى كهنوته لم يختص بشعب معين لكن كهنوته كهنوت عام لكل الخليقة أو بالمعنى الأجمل لكل خليقة إيلوهيم ,ولابد أن نركز قليلا لنرى خطورة هذا المعنى  ,وباركه وقال مبارك أبرام من الله العلى ولم يقل من يهوه ولكن من إيلوهيم إله الخليقة ,ولكى نتأكد أن أبرام فى أختياره من الله لم يكن أختياره لذاته ,لكن الله كان مختار كل الخليقة فى أبراهيم ,مالك السموات والأرض ليعود ذهننا للآيه الأولى فى سفر التكوين 1 فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ. أو إيلوهيم ,وبعدين قال مبارك الله العلى الذى أسلم اعدائك فى يدك ,يعنى ماقالهوش أنت اللى صنعت الخلاص يا أبرام ,ولكن من الذى صنع الخلاص ؟ هو إيلوهيم ولم يستعمل لفظ يهوه لأنه صنع الخلاص للخليقة كلها وليس لشعب واحد فقط وهنا أخرج أبراهيم عُشْرًا مما معه من كل شىء  من الذهب ومن الفضة ومن الأغنام ومن كل حاجة أعطاه العشر ,يعنى أبرام أخذ بركة من ملكى صادق ورد لملكى صادق عشر كل شىء ,لا يسعنا أن نترك الموضوع هكذا دون أن نقرأ بعض الآيات من الرساله للعبرانيين من أصحاح 6 عن شخصية ملكى صادق فى آخر عدد 20 20حَيْثُ دَخَلَ يَسُوعُ كَسَابِقٍ لأَجْلِنَا، صَائِراً عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادَقَ، رَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.وهنا ربط ما بين المسيح وبين ملكى صادق ,طيب أيه وجه المقارنه ؟ ونجد الأجابة فى الأصحاح السابع 1 لأَنَّ مَلْكِي صَادِقَ هَذَا، مَلِكَ سَالِيمَ، كَاهِنَ اللهِ الْعَلِيِّ، الَّذِي اسْتَقْبَلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَاجِعاً مِنْ كَسْرَةِ الْمُلُوكِ وَبَارَكَهُ،2الَّذِي قَسَمَ لَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ عُشْراً مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. الْمُتَرْجَمَ أَوَّلاً «مَلِكَ الْبِرِّ» ثُمَّ أَيْضاً «مَلِكَ سَالِيمَ» أَيْ مَلِكَ السَّلاَمِ يعنى الأول ملك البر وبعدين ملك السلام لأنه لا يمكن أن يكون هناك سلام بدون ان يكون هناك بر أولا ولذلك قال بولس الرسول فى رسالته لرومية 5: 11 فَإِذْ قَدْ تَبَرَّرْنَا بِالإِيمَانِ لَنَا سَلاَمٌ مَعَ اللهِ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ يعنى لما بقى لينا بر بقى لينا سلام وهذا ما عمله المسيح لما صنع السلام وصالح السمائيين مع الأرضيين والنفس مع الجسد والأنسان مع الله وهذه المصالحة لم تكن هكذا بل كانت مبنية على أساس البر الذى قدمه المسيح ونسترسل فى الرساله للعبرانيين الأصحاح السابع   3بِلاَ أَبٍ بِلاَ أُمٍّ بِلاَ نَسَبٍ. لاَ بَدَاءَةَ أَيَّامٍ لَهُ وَلاَ نِهَايَةَ حَيَاةٍ. بَلْ هُوَ مُشَبَّهٌ بِابْنِ اللهِ. هَذَا يَبْقَى كَاهِناً إِلَى الأَبَدِ.,وقد بحثوا فى كل الكتاب المقدس عن من هو أبو ملكى صادق ومين أمه ومين السلسلة بتاعته ,مفيش كأنه رمز للسيد المسيح الذى بلا بداية يعنى مالوش ومحدش عارف وكانوا يعثرون فيه ,ويقول بولس الرسول لا بداءة أيام له ولا نهاية حياة لأن الكتاب المقدس لم يقل لنا مثل تاريخ كل الناس كأبراهيم وأسحق وغيرهم الذين كلهم ماتوا ولكن لم يذكر شىء عن ملكى صادق سواء سيرة ولادته أو سيرة موته ولكن قال بل هو مشبه بأبن الله   4ثُمَّ انْظُرُوا مَا أَعْظَمَ هَذَا الَّذِي أَعْطَاهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَئِيسُ الآبَاءِ عُشْراً أَيْضاً مِنْ رَأْسِ الْغَنَائِمِ!وبعدين ابتدأ يعمل مقارنة بين كهنوت لاوى المتمثل فى هارون وبين كهنوت ملكى صادق ويسترسل  5وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ بَنِي لاَوِي، الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ الْكَهَنُوتَ، فَلَهُمْ وَصِيَّةٌ أَنْ يُعَشِّرُوا الشَّعْبَ بِمُقْتَضَى النَّامُوسِ، أَيْ إِخْوَتَهُمْ، مَعَ أَنَّهُمْ قَدْ خَرَجُوا مِنْ صُلْبِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ.يعنى بنى لاوى كانو بيأخذوا العشر من بنى أسرائيل أخوتهم وبنى أسرائيل كلهم كانوا موجودين فى صلب أبراهيم وأبراهيم دفع العشور لملكى صادق يبقى بنى لاوى أيضا دفعوا العشور لملكى صادق لأنهم كانوا مستخبيين فى أبراهيم  6وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِي لَيْسَ لَهُ نَسَبٌ مِنْهُمْ قَدْ عَشَّرَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، وَبَارَكَ الَّذِي لَهُ الْمَوَاعِيدُ! يعنى ملكى صادق أعطى بركة لأبراهيم اللى كانت ليه المواعيد وكل هذا لأنه يريد أن يصل بينا أن ملكى صادق أعظم من أبراهيم 7وَبِدُونِ كُلِّ مُشَاجَرَةٍ: الأَكْبَرُ يُبَارِكُ الأَصْغَرَ. وبولس الرسول بيقول بدون ما حد يزعل وقال أن أبراهيم كان أصغر من ملكى صادق بدليل أن ملكى صادق هو اللى بارك وأبراهيم اللى دفع العشور  8وَهُنَا أُنَاسٌ مَائِتُونَ يَأْخُذُونَ عُشْراً، وَأَمَّا هُنَاكَ فَالْمَشْهُودُ لَهُ بِأَنَّهُ حَيٌّ. يعنى ناس لاوى كانوا بيموتوا ويأخذوا العشور 9حَتَّى أَقُولُ كَلِمَةً: إِنَّ لاَوِي أَيْضاً الآخِذَ الأَعْشَارَ قَدْ عُشِّرَ بِإِبْرَاهِيمَ. 10لأَنَّهُ كَانَ بَعْدُ فِي صُلْبِ أَبِيهِ حِينَ اسْتَقْبَلَهُ مَلْكِي صَادِقَ.والأجمل من كده لو رحنا للعدد 21 لأَنَّ أُولَئِكَ بِدُونِ قَسَمٍ قَدْ صَارُوا كَهَنَةً، وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَبِقَسَمٍ مِنَ الْقَائِلِ لَهُ: «أَقْسَمَ الرَّبُّ وَلَنْ يَنْدَمَ، أَنْتَ كَاهِنٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادِقَ» أولاد هارون بدون قسم وبدون ما ربنا يؤكد لهم قد صاروا كهنة ,وكان كهنوت هارون لو قرأنا فى بقية الأصحاح أنه لا يستطيع أحد أن يأخذ الكهنوت من عائلة هارون إلا أذا أثبت أن أبوه وأمه من نسل هارون ,لكن ملكى صادق أخذ الكهنوت مش لأنه ينتسب لعائلة كهنوتية لكن أخذ الكهنوت نتيجة بره والله أقسم له وأعطاه هذا الكهنوت نتيجة بره وقداسته الشخصية وهذا مع حدث مع السيد المسيح الذى خرج من سبط يهوذا الذى لم يكن له نصيب فى الكهنوت ولكن من أجل بره صار كاهنا وضامنا لعهد أفضل ,وكان المعنى الخطير الجميل جدا أن ملكى صادق هذا كان رمز للسيد المسيح وأخرج السر وأعلنه وكشفه وهو سر الخبز والخمر ولذلك قال لهم المسيح 56أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ».كان ملكى صادق ملك وكاهن فى نفس الوقت مثل المسيح كان ملك وكاهن فى نفس الوقت وكان كهنوته كهنوت عام ,كهنوت لإيلوهيم مثل السيد المسيح كهنوته لكل الخليقة وليس لشعب معين ,بلا أب بلا أم بلا بداية أيام بلا نهاية زمان,فالمسيح ملك وكاهن فى نفس الوقت فملك تعنى يملك وكاهن يعنى يشفع ويبارك ,نحن نحب أننا نعرف المسيح الكاهن ,المسيح الذى يبارك ويشفع ,ونحن لا نحب أن نعرف المسيح الملك الذى يملك علينا ,يعنى يعطينا يبقى كويس جدا ,لكن يكون ليه حقوق مش عايزين بنهرب منها ,بنحب المسيح الكاهن لكن نهرب من المسيح الملك ,لكن فى واقع الأمر لا نستطيع أن نفصل الأثنين عن بعض ,فإذا كنت تريد شفاعة وكهنوت يشفع ليك لابد أن يكون المسيح ملك عليك و يؤسس مملكته فيك بالبر والسلام. 
21* أبرام أخذ البركة من ملكى صادق وبعدين دخل له ملك سدوم ,وقال له حقك أنت دخلت الحرب وتعبت خذ كل حاجة و كل السبايا التى سبيتها وكل الغنائم التى كسبتها وأرجع لى  وأعطينى النفوس بتوعى بس .
22*وأبراهيم يستخدم نفس لفظ ملكى صادق إيلوهيم ولأول مرة يسمى الله بهذا الأسم الرب الإله العلى مالك اسموات والأرض ,وهو أعلان أعلن لأبرام بواسطة ملكى صادق أن الله العلى مالك السموات والأرض أيلوهيم خالق الخليقة .
23*و24*وخيط يعنى فتله ,وشراك نعل يعنى نعل الجزمة  ,بأختصار جاء ملك سدوم قال له خذ الغنائم وأعطينى النفوس وكأنه ماكنش فاهم أن اللى طلع أبرام من أجله ماكنش أنه يحصل على غنائم لكنه طلع من أجل النفوس ومن أجل نفس لوط وقال له أبراهيم لن أأخذ منك حاجة حتى لو كانت بسيطة لئلا تقول أنى قد أغنيت أبرام ,طيب السؤال هنا يا ترى ليه رفض أبرام أنه يأخذ حاجة بالرغم أن هذا حقه ؟وليه مش عايز يقول أن أحد أغنى أبرام ؟هل هو كبرياء؟الحقيقة الأجابة أن أبرام تعلم الدرس أنه قد قبل من فرعون من قبل غنم وبقر وحمير فأستمد الخير من البشر لكن أتعلم الدرس أنه لا يأخذ من البشر حاجة تانى لأن كانت غلطته فى مصر أنه طلب من بشر ولكن الآن لما ربنا نظفه وأدخله فى التجربة أتعلم أنه لا يأخذ أى حاجة إلا من أيد ربنا ,وأيضا رفض يأخذ حاجة من سدوم لأن سدوم كانوا خطاه و أشرار جدا لدى الرب وكأنه يقول مش ممكن أأخذ حاجة فيها خطية,وياما فى ناس كتير بتأخذ من أيد الخطاه وغير مبالين أنهم خطاه بل بقبولهم عطاياهم أعثار أكثر للخطاه أن يستمروا فى خطيتهم ويستمروا فى قاع الجحيم ولكن أبرام قال ,مش ممكن أأخذ حاجة ما لهاش عهد مع الله وليست من أيد الله ,وأنا ماحدش يغنينى غير الله العلى خالق السموات و الأرض ,لا أحد يغنينى غيره,لا أخذ حاجة من أيد بشر وهذا بالضبط اللى علموهنا المسيح لما بنطلب خبزنا كفافنا ,يعنى لا نأكل من أيد أحد إلا أيد ربنا ,حتى لو كانت جاية لى قطعة جاتوه من يد خاطى أرفضها ,لكن خذ لقمة ناشفة من أيد ربنا ولذلك قال له لا أأخذ حاجة منك أبدا ولا حتى نعل الجزم اللى دابت فى الحرب ولا حتى بدل الخيوط اللى اتقطعت والهدوم اللى أتقطعت والخسارة اللى أنا خسرتها ,اكيد كل حرب فيها خسائر أنا مش عايزها ,ما تعوضهاش لى ,لكن اللى أكله الغلمان ده أكلوه خلاص لا أستطيع أن أرده لك ,لكن ممرا وعامر وأشكول لو عايزين يأخذوا نصيبهم ياخدوه ,لكن أنا لا أأخذ نصيبى إلا من أيد ربنا لئلا تقول أنك أغنيت أبرام ,نشوف هنا لما العهد يقوى ويشعر الأنسان أن كل حياته مرتبطة بربنا بالرغم أن ده حقه الطبيعى لكن لا يريد أن يأخذ حاجة إلا من أيد ربنا ,وأذا كان لوط سبب البلوى اللى وقع فيها أنه أختار لنفسه وأنغمس فى العالم بعيد عن الله ,وبعدين أبرام يقع فى نفس الفخ والتجربة ويأخذ من العالم بالطبع لأ لأن الشركة اللى قضاها فى حبرون أو حياة الشركة أعطته علاقة قوية وجامدة جدا بينه وبين ربنا ,وهنا نرى أبرام المنتصر على الخارج أوعلى كدرلعومر ,والمنتصر من الداخل على كل الأغراءات المادية التى كانت ممكن تغرى أى حد ,كان يقول وماله ما زيادة الخير خيرين ,ولكن نرى هنا أبرام المكتفى بما هوعنده وقناعته أن اللى عنده من عند ربنا ,وهنا الموقف الغريب هو موقف لوط لأن موقفه حيرنى ولا يذكر لنا الكتاب المقدس أن لوط قال أى حاجة لأبرام,يعنى ملك سدوم جاء وقال له خذ اللى أنت عايزه وشكره وملكى صادق جاء وباركه لكن لوط لم يفتح فاه بكلمة واحدة ولا شكر أبرام لأنه خلصه ولا أعتذر له وقال أنا آسف أنى سيبتك وأنفصلت عنك وحصلت عندى مخاصمة ,لا قال له مادام أنت كده أنا عايز أعيش معاك على طول جنبك ولا حتى جاء وقال أنا بحبك أنت نجيتنى ولا أى حاجة وماعبرش أبرام خالص ,رجع من السبى ولكن رجع لسدوم مرة أخرى ,وكان المفروض أنه يتعلم من الدرس لكن للأسف لم يتعلم أى حاجة خالص يعنى رجع من الأسر لسدوم أو للأرض التى مازالت منية عقله وبهجة جيدة لعينه لأرض السقى وأرض الرعى بالرغم أنه رأى أنهم أشرار وخطاه جدا لدى الرب وأكتر من كده سوف نرى تباعا أنه بيحول خيمته إلى بيوت وإلى أستقرار بعد ما كان قاعد بره المدينة دخل لعمق المدينة وجعل بناته يتزوجون من مدينة سدوم .
وكما قلت قبل ذلك أنا لا أريد الأسماء التى ذكرت تمر علينا مر الكرام سنتوقف عند أسم أسم لنعرف معناه:
110- أَمْرَافَلَ
ملك شنعار. خاض الحرب مع حلفائه اريوك وكدرلعومر وتدعال ضدّ العماليقيين والمدن الخمسة (سدوم، عمورة، أدمة، صبوييم، بالع أو صوعر). تدخّل ابراهيم (وكانوا قد أسروا ابن أخيه لوط) فلحق بهم إلى شمال فلسطين وانتصر عليهم (تك 14: 1-16). ولا يذكر هذا الاسم – الذي يرجح ان المقصود به هو الملك حمورابي الشهير في التاريخ القديم بقوانينه – إلا في سفر التكوين (14: 1 – 9) على أنه ملك شنعار . 
111-أَرْيُوكَ
وهي صيغة أخرى " لأريوخ " . وهو اسم ملك ألاسار، وكان حليفاً لكدرلعومر ملك عيلام وأمرافل ملك شنعار (بابل) في الحرب ضد سدوم وعمورة والمدن المتحالفة معهما (تك 14: 1 و 9) . 
 وقد انتصر كدرلعومر ومن معه " وأخذوا جميع أملاك سدوم وعمورة وجميع أطعمتهم، وأخذوا لوطاً ابن أخي أبرام وأملاكه ومضوا " . لكن إبراهيم " انقسم عليهم ليلاً هو وعبيده فكسرهم وتبعهم إلى حوبه التي على شمال دمشق واسترجع كل الأملاك واسترجع لوطاً أخاه أيضاً وأملاكه والنساء أيضاً والشعب " (تك 14: 11 - 16) . 
ويقول بعض علماء التاريخ الأشورى إن " أريوك " هو " أري أكو " بن كدرمابوك ملك لارسا (وهي الآن سنكارا في أرض بابل) وأنه هو نفسه " وارادسن " ملك لارسا حوالي 1830 ق . م . والذي انتهى ملكه قبل حمورابي (الذي يظن البعض أنه أمرافل) ملك بابل، بنحو ثلاثين سنة . ويظن البعض الآخر أن لارسا هي " ألانزورا " المذكورة في السجلات الحثية والواقعة بين كركميش وحاران، وقد نجد مايؤيد ذلك في مخطوطات البحر الميت حيث يذكر أن مملكة أريوك كانت في كبدوكية . وإذا كان تدعال هو " تدهاليا "، لكان ملكان من الملوك الأربعة من أسيا الصغرى . وإذا فصلنا بين أريوك " وأري أكو " لكان من المحتمل أنه الأسم الحوراني " أرويك " " الابن الخامس " لزمري ليم " ملك ماري (حوالي 1779 - 1761 ق . م) . 
112-كَدَرْلَعَوْمَرَ
اسم عيلامي معناه (( عبد الإله لعومر )) ملك عيلام ويظهر أنه كان متسلطاً على بابل. وقد تحالف في أيام إبراهيم مع امرافل ملك شنعار واريوك ملك الاسار وتدعال ملك جوييم فأخضعوا مدن الدائرة حول البحر الميت مدة اثنتي عشرة سنة. ثم عصت هذه المدن في السنة الثالثة عشر فهاجمها كدرلعومر مع حلفائه وضرب القسم الموجود شرقي الأردن منها. من باشان جنوباً وهي أرض ادوم حتى رأس البحر الأحمر وهي البلاد التي سكن فيها العمالقة فيما بعد والسهل الموجود حول البحر الميت. فاستطاع بواسطة انتصاره هذا أن يتحكم في طرق القوافل المسافرة من البلاد العربية قرب رأس البحر الأحمر إلى مصر وكنعان والشمال. ولكنه سبا لوطاً ابن اخ ابرام معه من سدوم مما جعل ابرام يلحق به مع خدامه وحلفائه ويسترجع منه لوطاً والغنيمة التي أخذها ( تك 14: 10 - 16). ولم يكن غريباً حتى في الأيام البعيدة أن يقوم ملك بابلي بحملة على سوريا وفلسطين. 
113-تِدْعَالَ
ويذكر في الإصحاح الرابع عشر من سفر التكوين بين حلفاء كدرلعومر ملك عيلام في حربه ضد بارع ملك سدوم وحلفائه، وقد اخذ لوط بن أخي إبراهيم أسيرا في هذه الحرب (تك 14: 12)، ويقال عنه " تدعال ملك جوييم " (تلك 14: 1)، وتترجم كلمة " جوييم " عادة بكلمة " الأمم " مما يحمل على الظن بأنه كان زعيماً لحلف من الأمم، أو أنه كان لقب شرف شبيه بالتعبير الشائع في حوليات " أكد " عن "ملك أركان الأرض الأربعة ". ويعتقد نصوص " ماري " كلمة " جوبيم " للدلالة على " جماعة " أو " عصابة " مما قد يعني أن " تدعال " كان يحكم قبيلة بدوية متنقلة. ويرى البعض أن اسم " تدعال " يطلق اسم " تدهالياس الأول " الحاكم الحثي الذي يرجع أنه خلف " أنتيباس " ولكنه أمر لا يمكن الجزم به.
114- بَارَعَ
اسم كنعاني يرجح أن معناه " عطية " أو لعله يعني " بارعاً " (كما في العربية لفظاً ومعني)، وهو ملك سدوم الذي تمرد هو وحلفاؤه على كدرلعوم ملك عيلام، ولكنهم انهزموا أمامه في موقعة عمق السديم (تك 14: 1 – 12).
115-بِرْشَاعَ
ملك عمورة (تك 14: 2) ولعل معناه " ابن الشر "، وقد أنضم إلى الحلف الذي تكون ضد كدرلعومر ملك عيلام وحلفائه، وقد انهزموا أمام كدرلعومر ولكن إبراهيم استطاع هزيمة كدرلعومر واسترجاع " كل الأملاك، واسترجع لوطا أخاه أيضاً وأملاكه والنساء أيضاً والشعب " (تك 14: 16). 
116-شِنْآبَ
اسم أكادي معناه "سِن (إله القمر) أبي" . وكان ملك أدمة وأحد الملوك الخمسة في جنوبي كنعان في أيام إبراهيم ، الذين علي كدرلعومر ملك عيلام ، فزحف عليهم كدرلعومر وحلفاؤه وهزمهم (تك 14 : 1-12).
117-شِمْئِيبَرَ
اسم سامي معناه "روعة البطولة" ، وهو اسم ملك صبوئيم . وقد تحالف مع بارع ملك سدوم ، وبرشاع ملك عمورة ، وشنآب ملك أدمة وملك بالع للوقوف في وجه كدرلعومر ملك عيلام وحلفائه . وانهزم ملك سدوم وحلفاؤه في عمق السديم (تك 14 : 1-12).
118- الرَّفَائِيِّينَ
(1) شعب امتد سكنهم من جنوبي أورشليم الى شرقي الأردن في باشان وعمون وموآب (تث 2: 11 و 20 و 21)، في عشتاروت وعمون وموآب (تث 2: 11 و 20 و 21)، في عشتاروت قرنايم وشوى قريتايم، ذكروا مع الزمزميين والزوزيين والإيميين والعناقين، وقد ضربهم كدر لعومر والملوك الذين كانوا معه (تك 14: 5 – 7)، كما كانت بلادهم بين الأراضي التي قطع الرب عهداً مع أبرام أن يعطيها لنسله (تك 15: 20) . وقد ترجمت الكلمة العبرية الى كلمة " عمالقة " في بعض الترجمات . وكان عوج ملك باشان من بقية الرفائيين، وكان له سرير من حديد طوله تسع أذرع وعرضه أربع أذرع (تث 3: 11، يش 12: 4) مما يدل على أنه كان عملاقا كسائر الرفائيين (تث 2: 10 و 11) . 
(2) تترجم الكلمة العبرية ايضا الى " أخيلة " (أيوب 26: 5، مز 88: 10، أم 2: 18، 9: 18، 21: 16، إش 14: 9، 26: 14 و 19) فهي تعني أشباح أو أرواح الراحلين أي سكان " شئول " (الهاوية)، وقد وردت الكلمة بهذا المعنى في آثار " أو غاريت " (عاصمة الحثيين) أو بمعنى " صغار الآلهة " . 
119-الزُّوزِيِّينَ
اسم عبري معناه "الأمم القوية"، وهم شعب من الشعوب التي هزمها كدرلعومر (تك 14: 5). وكانوا يسكنون في "هام"، ولا يعلم مكانها بالضبط، ولكن يبدو من القرينة أنها كانت في شرقي الأردن، ولعلها هي "تل هام" علي بعد خمسة أميال إلي الجنوب الغربي من أربد، إذ ترجع أطلالها إلي عصري البرونز والحديد. ويبدو من مخطوطات قمران أن اليهود كانوا يجمعون بينهم وبين الزمزميين (تث 2: 20).
120-الإِيمِيِّينَ
هم سكان مؤآب الأوائل (تث 2: 11.10) وكانوا طوال القامة وحسبوا من الرفائيين (أى الجبابرة) مثل العناقيين والزمزميين (تث 2: 20)، وبما أن الموآبيين هم الذين أطلقوا عليهم هذا الاسم، فيحتمل أنه لم يكن الاسم الذى أطلقوه على أنفسهم . وكان هناك قوم من طوال القامة يعرفون عند الإسرائيليين باسم " الرفائيين " كان منهم من يعيش فى جنوبي فلسطين، ومنهم من كانوا فى شرقي الأردن، ولا نعلم مدى الصلة بينهم . وفى أيام أبراهيم كان الإيميون يعيشون فى تخوم الموآبيين فى شوي قريتايم المعروفة حاليا باسم " كريات " (تك 14: 5)
121-الْحُورِيِّينَ
سكان جبل سعير الأصليون ولذلك يدعون بني سعير(تكوين 20: 36 و21) هزمهم كدر لعومر وحلفاؤه(تكوين 14: 6) . وكان يحكمهم امراء(29: 36 و30) . ثم أبادهم فيما بعد نسل عيسى وسكنوا مكانهم(تثنية 12: 2 و22).وكان الإعتقاد سابقاً أن الكلمة مشتقة من كلمة عبرية((حور)) بمعنى شق, أو((كهف)) وفسر الاسم على أنه يعني سكان الكهوف إنما هذا الإشتقاق المتداول لا يقابل بعد بقبول عام منذ اكتشاف الحوريين(الخوريين) كعنصر سلالي في الشرق الأدنى. وكان الحوريون شعباً غير سامي من الجبال, هاجر بعد سنة 2000 ق. م. إلى شمالي وشمال شرقي مابين النهرين. وانتشروا بعد ذلك في أراضي ما بين النهرين وسوريا المنخفضة الخصبة, ووصلوا فعلاً إلى فلسطين وحدود مصر. وقد سبقوا العبرانيين في فلسطين, وكان الفرات الأوسط أحد مراكز ثقافتهم وكانت مملكة ميتانو أو هانيجالبات على الفرات الأعلى حوريّة حقاً, مع أن حكامها كانوا أولاً آريين, وفيمً آريين, وفيما بعد حثيين. والثقافة الآشورية المبكرة ورثت الثقافة الحورية وخلفتها. وأباد الآشوريين النوزو الحوريين في نحو عام 1400 ق. م.
122-الْعَمَالِقَةِ 
هناك إشارة إلى العمالقة ، عندما ضرب كدر لعومر ملك عيلام وحلفاؤه (حوالي 1900 ق. م. ) " كل بلاد العمالقة ، وأيضاً الأموريين الساكنين في حصون تامار " (تك 14: 7) ، وهي إشارة يمكن أن تكون إلى شعب آخر غير نسل عماليق حفيد عيسو ، أو الأرجح اعتبارها إشارة إلى البلاد التي أصبحت بعد ذلك موطناً للعمالقة من نسل عيسو.
123- الأَمُورِيِّينَ
شعب كان يتكلم لغة سامية. وقد حكموا أجزاء من فلسطين وسوريا وبابل بعض الزمن. وكان البابليون من قبل سنة 2000 ق.م يدعون سوريا وفلسطين، أرض الأموريين. وكان حمورابي الذي عمل الشرائع والقوانين، أشهر ملوك هذه الأسرة. وكانت ماري، وهي واقعة على نهر الفرات وتدعى الآن، تل الحريري، عاصمة الأموريين في أوائل الألف الثانية قبل الميلاد. وقد اكتشف قصر كبير وما يقرب من 20.000 (عشرين ألف) لوحة فخارية مكتوبة بالخط المسماري.ويذكر تك 10: 16 أن سلسلة نسب الأموريين ترجع إلى كنعان. وكان الأموريون في عصر ابراهيم أهم قبيلة في الأرض الجبلية في جنوب فلسطين (تك 14: 7 و 13)
124- مَمْرَا الأَمُورِيّ
ممرا الأموري: وأخ أشكول وعانر ، وكانوا ثلاثتهم أصحاب عهد مع أبرام، الذي كان ساكناً عند بلوطات ممرا. وقد ذهب ممرا وأخواه مع أبرام في حملته ضد كدرلعومر وحلفائه، واستردوا لوطاً وأملاكه والنساء والشعب. ولما عرض ملك سدوم على أبرام أن يأخذ الأملاك (الغنائم)، رفض أبرام ذلك، قائلاً : "ليس لى غير الذي أكله الغلمان. وأما نصيب الرجال الذين ذهبوا معي، عانر وأشكول وممرا، فهم يأخذون نصيبهم" (تك 14: 13- 24).
125- أَشْكُولَ
اسم عبري ومعناه((عنقود من العنب)) وقد ورد أنه: (1) اسم رجل أموري كان يسكن بالقرب من حبرون وقد ساعد اخواه عانر وممرا أبرام في إنقاذ لوط (تك 14: 13 و24). (2) اسم واد بالقرب من حبرون. ومنه أحضر الجواسيس الذين أرسلهم موسى، عنقود عنب كبير الحجم ثقيل الوزن بحيث لزم رجلان لحمله(عدد 13: 23 و24 و32: 9 وتث 1: 24) والمنطقة الواقعة شمالي حبرون لا زالت إلى اليوم مشهورة بكرومها. 
125- عَانِرَ
اسم سامي ، لعل معناه " مسقط ماء " ويري البعض أن معناه " صبي " . وهو أحد الإخوة الأمورين الثلاثة ( ممرا وأشكول وعانر ) الذين كانوا أصحاب عهد مع أبرام. وقد ذهبوا مع أبرام لمحاربة كدرلعومر ملك عيلام وحلفائه ، فهزموهم وإسترجعوا لوطاً وأملاكه والنساء أيضاً والشعب . ولما عرض ملك سدوم على أبرام أن يأخذ كل الغنائم ، ابي أبرام وقال له : " لا آخذن لا خيطاً ولا شراك نعل ولا من كل ما هو لك ، فلا تقول أنا أغنيت أبرام . ليس لي غير الذي أكله الغلمان . أما نصيب الرجال الذين ذهبوا معي : عانر وأشكول وممر ، فهم يأخذون نصيبهم " ( تك 14 : 13-24 ) . وحيث أن " ممرا " اسم قديم لحبرون ( تك 23 : 19 ) ، وأسكول ( أو أشكول ) هو اسم وادي بالقرب من حبرون ( عد 13 : 23 ) ، فمن المحتمل أن يكون " عانر " اسم مكان أيضاً ، وأطلق أسماء هذه الأمكنة على القوم المقيمين فيها ، والذين كانوا أصحاب عهد مع أبرام . 
126- مَلْكِي صَادِقُ
ملكي صادق شخصية كتابية غامضة، واسمه معناه : "ملك البر" وأيضاً "ملك السلام" (عب 7: 2). ويذكر ملكي صادق عدة مرات في الكتاب المقدس (تك 14: 18- 20، مز 110: 4، عب 5: 10، 6: 20، 7: 1- 17).يظهر ملكي صادق في الكتاب المقدس. بمثابة المدافع عن ابراهيم والسلف لداود والصورة المسبّقة للمسيح.
أولاً :- في سفر التكوين (14: 18 –20): زحف كدرلعومر ملك عيلام ومعه ثلاثة ملوك آخرون من ملوك بلاد بين النهرين، على البلاد المحيطة بالبحر الميت لإعادة إخضاعهم له. وحدثت الموقعة في عمق السديم، وانهزم حلف سدوم وعمورة، فأخذ كدرلعومر ومن معه جميع أملاك سدوم وعمورة، وأخذوا لوطاً ابن أخي أبرام، وأملاكه ومضوا، فلما سمع أبرام، جر غلمانه المتمرنين، ولدان بيته، ثلاث مئة وثمانية عشر، وتبعهم إلى دان، وهزمهم "واسترجع كل الأملاك واسترجع لوطاً أخاه أيضاً وأملاكه والنساء أيضاً والشعب" (تك 14: 14-16).
وعند عودته قابله ملكي صادق، ملك شاليم (أورشليم – انظر مز 76: 2)، وقدم لإبراهيم خبزاً وخمراً – وكان ملكي صادق كاهناً لله العلي – وقال له : "مبارك أبرام من الله العلي، مالك السموات والأرض، ومبارك الله العلي الذي أسلم أعداءك في يدك. فأعطاه (إبراهيم) عشراً من كل شئ". ولا علاقة "لله العلي" الذي كان ملكي صادق كاهناً له، بالإله الوثني "عليون" الذي كان يعبده الكنعانيون، بل هو الله العلي الذي خلق السموات والأرض. وقد كان هذا أمراً بعيداً عن الفكر الوثني (تك 14: 19 و22، مز 7: 17، 47: 2، 57: 2، 78: 56). ويقول ملكي صادق لإبراهيم : مبارك الله العلي الذي أسلم أعداءك في يدك" (تك 14: 20)، ويبدي إبراهيم موافقته على ذلك، بقبول عطاياه، "وأعطاه عشراً من كل شئ"، بينما أبى إبراهيم أن يأخذ شيئاً من ملك سدوم الذي لم يكن يعرف "الله العلي" (تك 14: 21- 24).ويرى البعض أن معرفة ملكي صادق بالله العلي الحقيقي، وصلت إليه في الأجيال القديمة منذ زمن الطوفان، أو أنه – مثل إبراهيم – تخلى عن الوثنية وتحول إلي التوحيد بإعلان مباشر من الله. فمن الواضح في (عب 7: 3) أنه لم يكن وارثاً لهذا الكهنوت عن أحد أسلافه. 

نرى ملكي صادق ملك شليم وكاهنها (يوجد مزمور 76: 3 بين شليم وأورشليم) يقدّم لإبراهيم طعاماً من خبز وخمر، دليل العهد بينهما. ويتلو عليه بركة"، فيقدم له ابراهيم العشور بمثابة تأييدٍ له.
تتم هذه المراسيم أمام "إيل عيليون" أي الإله العلي، وهذا الإله هو الإله الذي تعبده الأسباط الساميّة منذ القدم، ويعتبره ملكي صادق بمثابة الإله الأعلى، على أقلَ تقدير، بينما يعتبره ابراهيم الإله الأوحد. في هذا اللقاء، يلعب ملكي صادق الدور الرئيسي رغم أنه كاهن لا ينتمي إلى الشعب العبراني، وأمامه يحتل ابراهيم العبراني، وأصل الكهنوت اللاوي، منزلة أدنى. سيحاول المفسِّرون الرَبانيون أن يتجاهلوه بينما المفسرون المسيحيون يذكرونه.
ثانياً :- في سفر المزامير (110: 4): في المزمور المئة والعاشر، يتكلم داود بروح النبوة عن شخص أعظم منه، يقول عنه "ربي"، ارجع أيضاً إلى مت 22: 43و 44، مرقس 12: 36، لو 20: 42)، وقد اقتبس الرب يسوع هذا الكلام، مطبقاً إياه على نفسه، وذلك لأنه "ابن الله" كما أنه "ابن داود" – حسب الجسد- والكلام في العدد الرابع من المزمور موجه للمسيا: "أنت كاهن إلى الأبد على رتبة ملكي صادق"، وتجد إيضاحاً لهذا القول في الرسالة إلى العبرانيين كما سيأتي. وعندما استقر داود في أورشليم، نراه يستخدم سياسة التمثل بالحضارة السابقة. فالمزمور 110 يظهر داود خلفاً لملكي صادق العظيم عندما يحلف الرب لمسيحه بصفته ملك أورشليم: " أنت كاهن إلى الأبد على رتبة ملكي صادق". وهذه العبارة التي نجد فيها كثيراً من المبالغة، بالنسبة للمسحاء العابرين ستتحقق بكمالها في المسيإ الأخير (المسيح) الذي ستتوجه إليه أنظار إسرائيل بعد السبي (مزمور 110). ومن يقرأ هذا المزمور يتوقع مجيء مخلص يجمع في شخصه وظيفتي الكاهن والملك.وقد سبق أن أعلن بعض الأنبياء، بأنه في الأيام العتيدة ستقترن السلطة الملكية بالسلطة الكهنوتية (إرميا 33: 14- 22، زكريا 3 إلى 6). فنرى البعض يطالبون بالسلطة الملكية لرئيس الكهنة. وهذا ما تحقق في عهد المكابيين (1 مكابيين 10: 20 و 65،14: 41 و 47). وكان هذا رجاء الكتبة اليهود الذين كتبوا " وصايا الآباء الإثني عشر ". وعلى عكس ذلك، كان غيرهم يفضلون أن ينسبوا الكهنوت الأعظم للملك الآب. في أمانة للخط الذي رسمه ملكي صادق وداود من بعده. وفي الواقع لن نرى تحقيق هذا الاتحاد الوثيق بين الملكية المطهرة والكهنوت الأصيلة إلا في شخص يسوع المسيح.
ثالثاً :- في الرسالة إلى العبرانيين : (5: 6- 11، 6: 20- 7: 28). إن كهنوت الرب يسوع أسمى من كهنوت هارون، لذلك يقول الوحي عنه : "أنت كاهن إلى الأبد على رتبة ملكي صادق " (عب 5: 6) وذلك أولاً : لأن المسيح وملكي صادق هما ملكا البر وملكا السلام (عب 7: 1و2)، وثانياً : أن لكليهما كهنوتاً لا علاقة له بالتوارث العائلي (عب 7: 3)، وثالثاً : إن كهنوتهما دائم إلى الأبد (عب 7: 3). ثم يبين الرسول أن كهنوت ملكي صادق أسمى من الكهنوت اللاوي، فقد كان ملكي صادق أعظم من إبراهيم جد لاوي، لأن ملكي صادق أعطى إبراهيم هدايا، وبارك إبراهيم وأخذ منه العشور (عب 7: 4- 10). ثم يذكر أن كهنوت ملكي صادق أعظم من الكهنوت اللاوي، الذي لم يكن به كمال (عب 7: 11-19). ثم إن كهنوت المسيح، على رتبة ملكي صادق، كان بقسم، وهو ما لم يحدث في الكهنوت اللاوي، (عب 7: 20-22)، وكهنوت المسيح يبقى إلى الأبد (عب 7: 3و 23- 25).
والذين يقولون إن ملكي صادق لم يكن سوى أحد ظهورات المسيح قبل التجسد، يبنون ذلك على ما جاء في الرسالة إلى العبرانيين (7: 39 من أنه "بلا أب، بلا أم، بلا نسب، لا بداية أيام له ولا نهاية حياة، بل هو مشبّه بابن الله، هذا يبقى كاهناً إلى الأبد". ولكن يجب فهم هذه العبارة بمعنى أن كهنوته يتميز عن كل كهنوت آخر، وليس أن نسله الكهنوني سيستمر إلى الأبد. لقد كان "ملكي صادق" ملكاً وكاهناً مقاماً من الله، ليكون رمزاً للرب يسوع المسيح. وعبارة " بل هو مشبه بابن الله" دليل واضح على أنه لم يكن هو "ابن الله" (عب 7: 3). وليس ثمة سند كتابي للزعم بأن ملكي صادق كان هو "سام بن نوح" (كما يذكر الترجوم اليهودي، وكما يظن جيروم ولوثر وغيرهم).

رابعا:-  ملكي صادق ويسوع. ينحدر يسوع بصفته إنساناً من إبراهيم فقط ولكن أولاً من آدم ( لوقا 3: 23- 28). ووفقاً لما ورد في الرسالة إلى العبرانيين يمارس يسوع الكاهن الكهنوت الكامل الذي لا يتصل بكهنوت لاوي، بل الذي يحقق الكهنوت الملوكي للمسيا ابن داود، خليفة ملكي صادق (مزمور 110). و منذ كتاب التكوين يظهر هذا الكاهن الملك متفوقاً على الكهنة اللاويين، إذ قد رأى أبناء لاوي- الممثلين قي شخص سلفهم ابراهيم ينحنون أمامه بكل وقار ويقبلون منه البركة ويقدمون له العشور.وعلاوة على ذلك فإن ملكي صادق، بشخصيته واسمه وألقابه. يرسم مقدما إلى حد ما ملامح يسوع. فبظهوره بلا بداية أيام ولا نهاية حياة فهو مثال سابق للمسيح، الكاهن الأزلي. واسمه ملكي صادق يعني "ملك بر"، و"املك شليم" غالب في المعنى،"ملك السلام". وقد أحضر يسوع فعلاً للعالم البر والسلام. إن القسم الرسمي الوارد في مزمور 110 لا ينطبق على الكهنة اللاويين، وهم بحكم طبيعتهم خطأة وزائلون، وبالتالي متعددون، يختلف بعضهم بعضاً من جيل إلى جيل، وهم خدّام عهد بائد. هذا القسم ينطبق بالأحرى على الملك الكاهن، ابن داود الحقيقي، على يسوع البار الخالد وبالتالي هو وحيد، خادم عهد جديد نهائي، يعبر عنه بالخبز والخمر، كما كان قديماً عهد ملكيصادق.
وهكذا نرى أن ملكي صادق، رغم أنه غريب عن إسرائيل،ومنتمي إلى " الأمم يحتل مكانة عالية في تاريخ الخلاص. وذلك بفضل تدينه العميق ومعرفته لله الذاتية (بحسب قول فيلون) وصداقته القوية مع ابراهيم وارتباطه بداود وتمثيله السابق للمسيح. فيذكر اسمه في طقوس تكريس المذبح وفي طقس القداس الإلهي. أو يظل الشاهد على تدابير الله لخلاص جميع البشر، وقد أراد الله أن يستخدم لا إسرائيل فقط بل الأمم أيضاً ليقودنا إلى المسيح.
وأيضا سنتوقف عند أسم أسم من أسماء المدن والأنهاروالجبال لنعرف معناه:
42- شِنْعَارَ
وفي أرض شنعار(بابل) حاول الذين ذهبوا إليها من نسل نوح بناء "برج بابل" الشهير (تك 11 : 2) . ونقرأ في سفر التكوين (14 : 1 و 9) أن أمرافل كان ملكاً علي شنعار في أيام إبراهيم ، أي أنه كان ملكاً علي الشعب السامي المعروف "بالأمورو" . . 
43- أَلاَّسَارَ
"الاسار" هو اسم المدينة التي كان ملكها أريوك (تك 14: 1)، واسمها البابلي هو "اللارسا" أي "مدينة لارسا" بابدال موضعي حرفي الراء والسين في العبرية، ووضع حرف الألف بينهما . والاسم السومري هو "أراروا" ومعناها – علي الأغلب – "مقرالنور" . وأطلال تلك المدينة العتيقة تسمي "سنكارا" وتقع على الشاطيء الشرقي للفرات في منتصف الطريق بين واركا (إرك) وموكايار (أور الكلدانيين). وكان اريوك ملك الاسار من الأربعة ملوك الذين أتوا من الشرق وهاجموا شرقي فلسطين وأخذوا لوطاً أسيراً (تك 14: 1 و9) وكانت لارسا إحدى المدن الرئيسية في بابل حوالي سنة 2000 ق. م
44- عِيلاَمَ
بلاد فيما وراء دجلة، وإلى الشرق من مملكة بابل، وإلى الجنوب من مملكتي آشور وميديا، وعلى الضفة الشمالية لخليج العجم، وإلى الغرب من مملكة فارس. وكانت عاصمتها شوشان (أي شوش) ومن هنا سمي العيلاميون بالشوشانيين. وكانت عيلام مركز إمبراطورية قديمة. وكان لها دور سياسي مهم في تاريخ إمبراطوريات الشرق القديمة. وحوالي سنة 200 قبل الميلاد، استعاد العيلاميون قوتهم وتسلط بعض ملوكهم على مدن في بابل. وكدرلعومر ملك عيلام كان قائد ملوك الشرق الذين غزوا شرق الأردن في زمن إبراهيم (تك 14: 1ـ 11).
45- جُويِيمَ
كلمة عبرية معناها " أمم " أي شعوب وثنية، ولعلها مأخوذة عن كلمة " جايوم " الأكادية التي معناها قبيلة، وكثيرا ما تترجم إلي " أمم " في الكتاب المقدس، ولكنها تطلق كاسم علم علي منطقة بذاتها كان يملك عليها أحد حلفاء كدر لعومر ملك عيلام (تك 14: 1 و9) ما معنى ملك جويم في تك 14؟ هناك جدال. قد يعني مختلف شعوب المملكة الحثيّة أو غوطيوم وهو منطقة قريبة من الزاب الأعلى.
46- بَالَعَ
مدينة على شاطئ البحر الميت. سمّيت فيما بعد صوعر. تك 14: 2. هي إحدى المدن الكنعانية الخمس أو بنتابوليس. أما المدن فهي مع بالع، سدوم، عمورة، أدمة، صبويم. تحالف ملك بالع مع بارع ملك سدوم.
47- صُوغَرُ
اسم سامي معناه (( صِغَر ))وهي إحدى مدن الدائرة ( تك 13: 10 ) وكان اسمها الأول بالع وكان لها ملك من الذين كسرهم كدرلعومر ( تك 13: 10 و 14: 2 و 8 ). ولم تخرب هذه المدينة عند سقوط سدوم وأخواتها مدن الدائرة لأن لوطاً صلى من اجلها ولجأ إليها ( تك 19: 20-30 ) وكان وراءها جبل ومغارة سكن فيها لوط وابنتاه ردحاً من الزمن ( عد 30 ).
48- عُمْقِ السِّدِّيمِ
اسم عبري معناه (( اخاديد )) (( حقول )) وهو واد ملآن بحفر الزفت المعدني ( الذي يتكون من 85 في المئة من الفحم و12 في المئة من الايدروجين وثلاثة في المئة من الأكسجين ). قد تكون كلمة "سديم" العبرية مأخوذة عن الكلمة الحثية "سياناتس" التى تعنى "الملح" ، فلو صح ذلك - وهو على الأرجح صحيح حيث يقول فى العدد الثالث : "عمق السديم الذي هو بحر الملح" (أي فى منطقته)، ولكن "عمق السديم" هو بطاح الملح والحمر التى كانت تتاخم البحر الميت . ولا يذكر "عمق السديم" إلا فى الأصحاح الرابع عشر من سفر التكوين ، على أنه المكان الذي حارب فيه كدرلعومر ملك عيلام وحلفاؤه (أربعة ملوك) ، ملك سدوم وملك عمورة وملك أدمة وملك صبوييم وملك بالع (خمسة ملوك) . ولعل هذه المعركة حدثت  فى أوائل القرن العشرين قبل الميلاد ، فى العصر البرونزي الوسيط . وقد سار الملوك فى الطريق السلطاني فى شرقي الأردن حتى بلغوا مكان المعركة ، فانتصر كدرلعومر وحلفاؤه على ملك سدوم وحلفائه ، وهرب ملكا سدوم وعمورة وسقطا هناك ، حيث كان فى "عمق السديم" آبار حمر كثيرة (تك 14: 1-10).
49- بَحْرُ الْمِلْحِ.
(البحر الميت) ويدعى بحر سدوم وبحر الملح (في التلمود) والبحيرة الزفتية والبحيرة السدومية (في يوسيفوس). ولم يرد اسم البحر الميت في مؤلفاته العبرية وإنما اخترع الاسم المؤلفون اليونانيون. ويسمى بحر لوط. يبعد بحر الملح 16 ميلاً عن أورشليم شرقاً ويرى جلياً من جبل الزيتون وهو في أعمق جزء من الغور الممتد من خليج العقبة إلى الحولة. وطوله 46 ميلاً وأقصى عرضه عشرة أميال ونصف الميل. مساحته 300 ميل مربع تقريباً وإن كان ذلك يتغير حسب فصول السنة وارتفاع الماء. وهيئته مستطيلة تحيط به جبال تعلو عنه نحو 1500 قدم، وتنحدر في أكثر الأماكن إلى شاطئه غير أنها تبتعد عنه قليلاً في قسمه الجنوبي عند جبل اصدم.
50- عَشْتَارُوثَ قَرْنَايِمَ
أي " عشتاروت ذات القرنين " ، وهو اسم مدينة في جلعاد ، وفيها ضرب كدر لعومر ملك عيلام وحلفاؤه ، الرفائيين ( تك 14 : 5 ) . ولعلها سُميت بهذا الاسم لوجود تمثال بها لعشتاروت كان له قرنان . وقد اختصر الاسم فيما بعد إلى " قرنائيم وهي في باشان. وربما كانت هي نفسها قرنايم، أو أنها بالقرب من قرنايم، أو أنها هي نفسها تل عشيرة ويُظن أن موقعها الآن هو " الشيخ سعد " على بعد نحو اثنين وثلاثين كيلو متراً( نحو عشرين ميلاً ) إلى الشرق من بحر الجليل.
51- هَامَ
اسم مكان فى شرقى الأردن ، ذكر بين عشتاروت قرنايم وشوى قريتايم وهناك ضرب كدر لعومر ملك عيلام وحلفاؤه ، الزوزيين ( تك 14 : 5 ) . ولعل هذا الاسم مازال صداه يتردد فى " تل هام " بالقرب من وادى الرجيلة إلى الشمال من نهر اليبوق ، وعلى بعد نحو سبعة كيلومترات إلى الجنوب الغربى من " إربد " . وقد كشف فى الموقع عن آثار تدل على أنه كان مأهولاً فى العصرين البرونزى والحديدى.
52- شَوَى قَرْيَتَايِمَ
عبارة عبرية معناها "سهل قريتايم" ، و"قريتايم" معناها "القريتان" فيكون معني "شوي قريتايم" هو "سهل القريتين" . وهو المكان الذي هزم فيه كدرلعومر وحلفاؤه الأيميين (تك 14 : 5) . ولاشك في انه كان سهلاً يحيط بقريتايم وهي إحدي مدن رأوبين (عد 32 : 37 ، يش 13 : 19) التي وقعت أخيراً في يد الموآبيين . وكانت قريتايم تبعد ستة أميال عن ديبون . ويري الكثيرون أنها هي "القرياط" حاليا.
53- جَبَلِ سَعِيرَ
اسم جبل تغطّيه الغابات. يقع جنوبي البحر الميت وغربي العربة وأيضا اسم الأرض التي كان يسكنها الحوريون ( تكوين 14: 6 ) ثم استولى عليها عيسو ونسله ( تكوين 32: 3 ) وكانت تسمى أيضاً جبل سعير لأنها أرض جبلية على الجانب الشرقي من البرية العربية, ويصل ارتفاع أعلى قمة في هذه الأرض إلى 1600 متراً وهي قمة جبل هور. وقد حاول بنو إسرائيل أن يعبروا تلك الأرض في طريقهم من مصر إلى كنعان, ولكن الأدوميون رفضوا السماح لهم, فدخل العبرانيون البرية العربية شرقي أرض سعير, وساروا في أرض وعرة قاسية حتى يتفادوا المرور في سعير
54- بُطْمَةِ فَارَانَ
وهي أقصى نقطة جنوباً وصل إليها كدر لعومر ملك عيلام وحلفاؤه، حيث ضرب الحوريين في جبل سعير وطارهم "إلى بطمة فاران التي عند البرية" (تك 14: 6)، ولعلها هي "أيلة" أو "إيلات" على الطرف الشمالي لخليج العقبة (تث 2: 8، 1مل 9: 26.. إلخ). 
55- عَيْنِ مِشْفَاطَ
  ومعناها " عين القضاء ". ونقرأ في سفر التكوين أن كدرلعومر ملك عيلام وحلفاءه ، بعد ان ضربوا الرفائيين والقبائل المجاورة لهم ،" رجعوا وجاءوا إلي عين مشفاط التي هي قادش " ( تك 14: 5-7). والمقصود بها هنا هي " قادش برنيع " ، وهي واحة في الشمال الشرقي من شبه جزيرة سيناء
56- قَادِشُ
اسم سامي معناه (( مقدس )) وهو اسم قادش برنيع-وكانت تدعى عين مشفاط (تك 14: 7). وقد دعيت عيون الماء المجاورة لها باسم ماء مريبة و قادش ترد أول إشارة إليها في الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين حيث نقرأ أن كدر لعومر ملك عيلام والملوك الذين كانوا معه في حربهم ضد ملك سدوم وحلفائه، "رجعوا وجاءوا إلى عين مشفاط التي هي "قادش" (تك 14: 7)، فكانت آخر ما وصلوا إليه غرباً في غزوهم لأدوم وسيناء لما بها من مناجم النحاس. و"عين مشفاط" معناها "عين القضاء" حيث كان الموقع يعتبر موقعاً مقدساً (قادش) تُسوى فيه القضايا القانونية.
57- حَصُّونَ تَامَارَ
أو حصون شجر النخيل أو شجر التمر (تك 7: 14) وهو اسم مدينة محصنة كان يسكنها الأموريون الذين ضربهم كدرلعومر وحلفاؤه عند نزوله لمحاربة ملك سدوم وحلفائه (تك 14: 7). قد تكون اليوم: عين العروس في العربة
58- دَانَ
مدينة قرب منابع الأردن. كانت مستوطنة صيدونيّة وسمّيت لاييش. ولكن حين احتلّها الدانايون سمّوها دان (يش 19: 47؛ قض 18: 29؛ رج تك 14: 14؛ تث 34: 1).
59- حُوبَةَ
اسم ارامي ربما كان معناه ((قصب, حلفاء)). مدينة شمال دمشق, وهي أقصى حد وصل اليه ابراهيم في مطاردة ملوك الشرق المتحالفين المنهزمين(تكوين 15: 14) . ويذكر بعضهم مكاناً بهذا الاسم بين تدمر وحمص على مسافة نحو 50 ميلاً شمالي دمشق. 
60- دِمَشْقَ
مدينة دمشق عريقة في القدم. وقد ورد ذكرها في عصر إبراهيم (تك 14: 15). وكان اليعازر الدمشقي الموكل على بيت إبراهيم من هذه المدينة.
61- عُمْقِ شَوَى
كلمة عبرية معناها "سهل" . و"عمق شوي" أو "عمق الملك" (تك 14 : 17 و18) هو المكان الذي استقبل فيه ملك سدوم أبرام بعد عودته من كسرة كدرلعومر وحلفائه .
61- عُمْقُ الْمَلِكِ.
ويسمى أيضاً " عمق شَوَي " ، وهو المكان الذي خرج إليه ملك سدوم لاستقبال إبراهيم بعد رجوعه من كسرة " كدرلعومر " والملوك الذين كانوا معه ، وذلك بالقرب من " شإلىم " (أورشليم) حيث قابل ملكي صادق – ملك شاليم – إبراهيم وقدم له خبزاً وخمراً وباركه (تك 14 : 17 و 18) ولا يذكر هذا الموضع مرة أخرى في الكتاب المقدس إلا باسم " وادي الملك " حيث أقام أبشالوم لنفسه وهو حي نصباً " لأنه قال ليس لي ابن لأجل تذكير اسمى . ودعا النصب باسمه ، وهو يدعى " يد ابشالوم " (2 صم 18 : 18) . ويقول يوسيفوس إنه كان يقع على بعد غلوتين (نحو 400 ياردة ، أي نحو 370 متراً) من أورشليم . ويرجح أنه كان إلى الشمال الغربي من المدينة القديمة ، أو عند اتصال وادي قدرون بوادي هنوم.
62- شَالِيمَ
اسم عبري معناه (( سلام )) ( تك 14: 18 )، ويحتمل أنها أورشليم وقد ورد هذا الايم في بعض الترجمات بصورة (( ساليم )) في مز 76: 2 وعب 7: 2. هى المدينة التى كان يملك عليها ملكى صادق ( تك 14: 18، عب 7: 1و2 ، مز 76: 2)، وكانت تقع بالقرب من " وادي شوي" أو " وادي الملك " . والرأى الغالب عند اليهود أنها هى أورشليم كما يقول يوسيفوس ، الذى يردف ذلك بالقول إنها هى كانت تشتهر باسم " سوليما " فى زمن إبراهيم . كما يقال إن هوميروس ذكرها باسم " سوليما " وذكر أن معناها فى العبرية هو " الأمان " . وتؤيد كل الترجومات وكتابات آباء الكنيسة أن " ساليم أو شاليم " هو اسم مختصر لأورشليم . كما يرد اسم " يورسليم " فى ألواح تل العمارنة . وفى نقوش سنحاريب تُذكر باسم " يورسليمو " أو " يورشليمو " حيث  تنطق السين شيناً فى اللغة الأشورية

والى اللقاء مع الأصحاح الخامس عشر راجيا أن يترك كلامى هذا نعمة فى قلوبكم العطشه لكلمة الله ولألهنا الملك والقوة و المجد إلى الأبد آمين.
أخوكم  +++ فكرى جرجس
*


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جدا
موضوع رائع
الرب يباركك


----------

